# bloody nob head dealership (paint work)



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i told these pricks twice on the phone DONT WASH THE CAR,i told them again when i dropped it off and had them make a note of it on the work sheet.but that was the least of my worrys  to cut a long story short i needed a new rear window in my 5series,as when i put the heated window on the radio signal would weaken significantly.tried getting it off with hd cleanse,then thought why the **** am i trying to fix it ??

now i dont know whether its the resin or what ever **** the welded my window in with but this is now dotted around the rear of my ****ing car.




























now i know in the grand scheme of things this isnt huge,but why pay the price of dealerships if there mongs cant even follow general practice.someone is getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be taking it back down to the dealership to get their advice on this and resolve the problem.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Most of that should machine straight off shouldn't it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You gotta be making some complaints there Craig. Try some tardis if you think it's resin/adhesive, it may work. Then onto machining


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Id have dragged them out by the scruff of there necks and gone there


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

kempe said:


> Id have dragged them out by the scruff of there necks and gone there


Thats harsh Pal, even as a joke, thats over stepping the mark.

I;m sure the problem can sorted by explaining and having them outside, it's bmw service, they will sort it out.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

It was done on friday an I picked it up at 5ish so it was quite dark. I only noticed it a few hours ago. Tried tardis an it did lift a little,but it seems to be burnt on. I must admit if I had seen it on picking the car up then I have have been a **** load more angry. But I'm gonna be going in calm  then if they **** me off I will crank up the anger lol. The trouble with machining is are they any good at it ? I trust matt an most detailers on here but have very little faith in the machine skills of these monkeys. I'd rather they payed a detailer to do it than let one of there lot do it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Get your detailer who did the original job to doit and bill them? At least if done by a pro then it's documented and official


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Get your detailer who did the original job to doit and bill them? At least if done by a pro then it's documented and official


will give him a text i think.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> will give him a text i think.


Could you call to his and get his opinion on it before you take it to the dealers? Knowledge is power and all that


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Could you call to his and get his opinion on it before you take it to the dealers? Knowledge is power and all that


aye,good call.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i dropped in this morning to BMW williams in liverpool,explained to the guy about the damage,he took the keys off me to take the car round the mechanics to look at and the outcome was ?? drum roll please.................... we didnt do that  firstly he said the adhesive they use for the window just wipes off,well yeah but if its been sat on my paint work since friday afternoon then its going to dry isnt it ? er,the mechanic seems to think its more like a touch up job.A ****ING TOUCH UP JOB?ITS THE WRONG COLOUR YOU ****.basically they wont do **** all and thats it.****ing nobs.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

from that dealership mate it doesnt surprise me. A work colleague had a brand new X5 from them and the reverse camera stopped working after a month and they tried everything to get out of fixing it.


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a scratch on my car and was horrified that one of their chimps was using a halfords buffer, he spent 5 mins on it and the dealer said it couldn't be done. Since done it myself, these people haven't got a clue, (No offence Halfords).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well im biting the bullet and getting a detailer to do it.i wont be getting an extended warranty with these ****s and i wont bother worrying about the full service history being with bmw either.unbelievable.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

After your visit to the dealers the next port of call is Customer Services, explain to them also mention your a member of several BMW forums and wont hesitate to mention this issue should it not be resolved satisfactory.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> After your visit to the dealers the next port of call is Customer Services, explain to them also mention your a member of several BMW forums and wont hesitate to mention this issue should it not be resolved satisfactory.


cant find the bloody number for them only email forms mate.but i will be firing off complaints.hang on i think i have the num


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this mate. I would go back to the dealer and ask the manager to have a look and by the looks of things its clear adhesive then dried which now shows up. Always take someone with you as that always puts managers in a spot as you have a witness to back up what he said. After explaining that what ever the fitter used has dripped and dried on your paint i think that should be sorted.

If not then phone customer service why you are there so they can deal with it there and then. Of coarse they wont like this as dealers do not like complaints. What ever you do stay there until its resolved and make sure you have a witness!!! Hope this works mate.

If it does not then phone your local paper and they will do a story for free:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Appaling service SB.

The more i hear of poor BMW dealerships the more i realise how lucky I am, I've been using Ocean in Falmouth for the last 20 years, top dealership & they have thrown in a few Good will gestures over the years, along with some nice discounts :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

SB I would not let this settle down, and give in.

They've denied it once but i would definately be on the phone to their customer services and be going down again when they are busy and make a huge fuss over it, they might want to shut you up and take you in the office to keep you happy lol.

I'd want a detailer to rectify this and them to foot the bill.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

overall, this might help if they need a bit of poking S.13 of the Supply of Goods and Services Act 1982....


> Implied term about care and skill.
> 
> In a contract for the supply of a service where the supplier is acting in the course of a business, there is an implied term that the supplier will carry out the service with reasonable care and skill.


you also have Unfair Contract Terms Act (UCTA) 1977 as you are a consumer.

also if you want to get a bit more out of it...
Also, check on the contract (one is formed as soon as the dealership takes your keys and you sign) :lol:

Also, they have technically breached an express term in that the owner requested the vehicle to not be washed....

hope you get it resolved without resorting to legal elements though. some nitwits these days.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

To be fair on the garage - thats not window sealant thats on your paintwork.

I'm not saying it wasn't the garage that did it, but thats definitely not screen seal.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> To be fair on the garage - thats not window sealant thats on your paintwork.
> 
> I'm not saying it wasn't the garage that did it, but thats definitely not screen seal.


Interesting. That makes it even worse,as there not just lax there actually incompetent lol.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

screen sealant is black


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Well my mate who is a mechanic just called me an let me know his girlfriends who works for a solicitor will draft up a letter an get it off to them. There is no way I wouldn't have spotted that before. The car is garaged in the day an in a secure car park at night. I'm absolutely sure its been done in there,maybe not sealant then,but its been done by those monkeys.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Silverback I think what your doing is the best thing. I would want them to pay for a detailer/bodyshop of *your choice *to remove and correct it. What you dont want is those retards trying all manner of tools and chemicals to get it off.

In my student days I worked for an Audi dealership and I have plenty of horror stories I could share. I wouldn't trust them when he took it to show the mechanics they were prob having a laugh about it beleave me I've seen this level of customer service from so called executive brands before.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Silverback I think what your doing is the best thing. I would want them to pay for a detailer/bodyshop of *your choice *to remove and correct it. What you dont want is those retards trying all manner of tools and chemicals to get it off.
> 
> In my student days I worked for an Audi dealership and I have plenty of horror stories I could share. I wouldn't trust them when he took it to show the mechanics they were prob having a laugh about it beleave me I've seen this level of customer service from so called executive brands before.


I can believe it mate. No way do I want them doin anything else. Infact,I will be made up when the warranty runs out lol. Hopefully she will be problem free from now on. Now to find a good independant in the merseyside area as I think after my bried experience I have had it with dealers.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sure if you post up in the motoring section you will get some good reccomendations mate. Good luck with it:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well the detailer has been out and what ever it is thats on my paint has actually eaten through the lacquer.****ing twats


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Doesn't sound good at all mate, have you got in touch with BMW UK yet?

I always take mine to a specialist and BMW told me they don't have a problem with that as long as they use genuine parts and are VAT registered.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Doesn't sound good at all mate, have you got in touch with BMW UK yet?
> 
> I always take mine to a specialist and BMW told me they don't have a problem with that as long as they use genuine parts and are VAT registered.


Oh yes. Been onto the,told them all about it. The car is only cleaned by me,its been machine polished by a pro,it wears 100 quid a jar wax. I might as well spoke to my ****ing TV remote. Looks like it will need a respray as the damage is corrosive. So hopefully its only. Respy an not a bumper as this is gonna be one massive headache,an I'm predicting a good fight. Got a number for a good independant mechanic coming,an a good panel sprayer. I wouldn't trust liverpool williams to put a ****ing model together.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is really very poor, but typical of BMW stand point. Why would they find themselves guilty of negligence if it results in a bill, very poor indeed


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Tim Abbott, Managing Director of BMW UK:

[email protected]


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i have fired off an email to mr abbott,so lets see what comes of that.also emailed the customer complaints executive who i have had replys from,simply asking why a qualified BMW mechanic couldnt tell the difference between a corrosive burnt paint job and a poor touch up paint attempt (they accused me of doing a poor touch up job and thats what they say are the marks lol) so lets see whats next.will also be calling the dealership and asking even without the blame game (was it me or them who did the damage)why was a mechanic not capable of telling the difference between touch up paint and lacquer burn.


----------

